# Gnome starten



## Friedrich Engels (30. Januar 2003)

hallo erstmal.
ich habe ein problem, ich habe mir einen neuen window manager installiert, gnome2. nun möchte ich ebendiesen besagten starten, aber er erscheint nicht im auswahl menü beim grafischen log in.
ich wollte versuchen ihn vom text modus aus zu starten, aber ich weiss nicht wie man im text modus startet, was bei diesem vorhaben grundsätzlich ein problem darstellt.
nun hoffe ich natürlich, dass jemand mir hier helfen kann.
ich hab suse linux 8.1

-F.


----------



## wo0zy (12. Februar 2003)

versuch mal einfach in die komandozeile gnome oder gnome2 oder sowas einzugeben, bei kde klappte das bei mir mal.


----------

